# Networking Printing Question from a Nooby Switcher :P



## EvidenceOfLlama (Sep 10, 2006)

Whatsup everyone, i just wanted to say that this is the second day i've been using my imac after many years of windows. I love how centralized and efficient everything is, my imac connects the windows network in my home better than the other xp's in my house do .

Anyhow, i havnt had any problems up untill now. There is a desktop in the living room that is hooked up to a router and a printer. After "adding" that printer to my laptop, i never had any issues. My imac can find the printer in "Network Neighboorhood". When i try to actually print, the printer lv icon that goes in the dock and shows the print que gives me " unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR: Connection Failed with Error.
Also, i have no problems with network connecting my imac to my desktop an laptop and pulling shared files, only to the printer.

i have seen somewhat similear threads on other forums, but all of the suggestions are different and i wanted to ask what you guys think of it. 

i appreciate any help/support/suggestions, and hope you guys can solve this for me because although i do have appecare, i'd rather ask here then have to call them. thanks a lot


----------



## gsahli (Sep 10, 2006)

There are several things that could cause the Samba errors (Samba = server message block, or Windows Sharing).

To get around this, go to Accounts Control Panel on the PC and enable the Guest account (bottom of dialog window).
Back on OS X, Add the printer by clicking Add, then holding the option key down while clicking More Printers. Select Advanced from the bottom of the first menu, then Windows Printer via Samba. Fill in the URI like this:
smb://[IP of PC]/[printer shared name]

You can guess that if the PC ever changes IP address, you'll have to delete and re-ADD on OS X.

There are driver issues with non-postscript printers. What model printer?


----------



## EvidenceOfLlama (Sep 11, 2006)

thanks for the response gsahli.

i did what you said and got the same error 

the model of the printer is HP Photosmart C3180, and i also tried a HP Deskjet 5150, and it gave me the same error message. Another error message i sometimes get is NT_STATUS_ACCES_DENIED.

What drivers should i get for my imac?

thanks.


----------



## gsahli (Sep 11, 2006)

Before downloading drivers, try these that are already on your Mac - for the Photosmart, try HP Photosmart 1100, Gimp-Print; for the Deskjet, try HP Deskjet 900 Series, Gimp-Print.

Are you sure the printer is shared on the PC? Can you turn off the firewall to try printing?


----------



## EvidenceOfLlama (Sep 11, 2006)

i tried the photosmart p1100 gimp print 5.0 beta [only one i had close to your driver name], and the status said printing page 1 18% at first, then it went back to NT status access denied. also, im sure the printer is shared, and like i said i print perfectly fine off of my laptop. the firewall on the pc is off, and i'm having difficulty accessing the controls for my wireless router so that can shut that firewall off too. i wont be able to turn off that firewall untill my dad finds the firmwear disk.


----------



## gsahli (Sep 12, 2006)

Let's do some lower-level troubleshooting. On OS X start the Terminal (utilities) and type this command:
smbclient -NL [put PC IP address here] (then RETURN)
(this says check for shares without login, so you'll get an error about not logging in - that's OK - we want to see the shares) Please paste the output back here.

(and - I think the deskjet 900 isn't in the right numerical order among the HP drivers)


----------



## kombatkarl1942 (Sep 12, 2006)

Hello, I too am a new mac user with the same problems when printing to my Networked printers, I have the same HP Photosmart C3180 and a Brother HL-1440 Laserjet on my roomates PC. I get the same error messages and I have tried the above solutions to no avail.
Here is the info from the Terminal:

Sharename       Type      Comment
        ---------       ----      -------
        E$              Disk      Default share
        DiscImages      Disk      
        My Documents    Disk      
        IPC$            IPC       Remote IPC
        D$              Disk      Default share
        print$          Disk      Printer Drivers
        Wallpapers      Disk      
        Data            Disk      
        carls art       Disk      
        C3180           Printer   HP Photosmart C3100 series
        G$              Disk      Default share
        Downloads       Disk      
        F$              Disk      Default share
        ADMIN$          Disk      Remote Admin
        C$              Disk      Default share
        Printer         Printer   Microsoft Office Document Image Writer

Let me know what you are thinking and thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## gsahli (Sep 12, 2006)

kombatkarl,
The HP is shared, the Brother isn't. The Brother will be the easier one to print to if you get it shared from the PC. This is because Brother provides CUPS drivers, HP doesn't. CUPS drivers are required for standard network protocol printing (Windows or IP printing). Look at these sources for CUPS drivers for the HP:
www.linuxprinting.org/macosx/hpijs/
www.printfab.net


----------



## kombatkarl1942 (Sep 12, 2006)

I figured it out actually, These might help you solve your quandry though llama.
Make sure you install the Printing services for Unix on the PC with your printer. Do this in Add/Remove Programs, in the Windows components section, Check the box for Other network and file printing services. This may not be necessary but I figure it couldn't hurt.
Then, on your Mac, when adding the printer initially it should have popped up with a window to enter a user name and password to gain access to the printer. If you, like me, left the fields blank and continued on with the "Remember this password in the keychain" option set, you will need to go to the Keychain Access in utilities and delete the Application Password named smb. Then go back, remove the printer, add it again and when it pops up with the Username/Password window, enter the user account name from the PC, i dont have a PW so i still left that blank. Once you finish adding the printer it should work like a charm.

Thanks again and i hope that helps.


----------



## EvidenceOfLlama (Sep 14, 2006)

I just wanted to quickly say thanks a lot to everyone helping me out, unfortunatly i dont have a chance to test that stuff at the moment, im studying for a couple tests [yay for high school :X]

hopefully i'l try it later tonight.

thanks a lot  for your time though


----------



## EvidenceOfLlama (Sep 16, 2006)

Last login: Sat Sep 16 11:08:14 on console
Welcome to Darwin!
victor-lymars-computer:~ Victor$ smbclient -NL 192.168.0.104
Domain=[COMPAQ] OS=[Windows 5.1] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager]

        Sharename       Type      Comment
        ---------       ----      -------
        My work SL      Disk      
        My eBooks       Disk      
        My Documents    Disk      
        FireFox         Disk      
        8PE             Disk      
        IPC$            IPC       Remote IPC
        print$          Disk      Printer Drivers
        SharedDocs      Disk      
        My Music        Disk      
        avatar          Disk      
        HPScan          Printer   HP Photosmart C3100 series
        O               Disk      
        My Pictures     Disk      
        Printer2        Printer   Microsoft Office Document Image Writer
        PrinterLV       Printer   hp deskjet 5100 series
session request to 192.168.0.104 failed (Called name not present)
session request to 192 failed (Called name not present)
Domain=[COMPAQ] OS=[Windows 5.1] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager]

        Server               Comment
        ---------            -------

        Workgroup            Master
        ---------            -------
victor-lymars-computer:~ Victor$ 



as for the smb password, i deleted it from the keychain, but when i added the printer with the advanced method that gsahli posted, it didnt ask me to input any username's or passcodes.

thanks


----------



## EvidenceOfLlama (Sep 16, 2006)

YES! it works!

what i did was go to network neighboorhood, then to my network, then i chose the host computer and put in the proper username and password, and whala, it shows me the exact printer i need. then i chose the name that gsahli game me for it, and it works perfectly 
THANKS A TON to gsahli and kombatkarl1942!!!!

now i can finally say i love macs!


----------



## bklynone (Oct 16, 2006)

Bumping, because I'm having the same problem, with the same printer, simlar setup, I imagine. I've tried the things suggested by the other users, and am hoping someone has a suggestion. When I try to add the printer using this method
http://www.ifelix.co.uk/tech/3015.html
it says it can't connect with the username and password provided. I've tried the windows usernames and passwords of my account on that machine, and the administrator's account.

I am successful adding the printer using the methods gsahli suggested earlier, but when I try to print, I get those printing errors again.

Here's what I get from the terminal:
Domain=[TOADYCO] OS=[Windows 5.1] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager]

        Sharename       Type      Comment
        ---------       ----      -------
        IPC$            IPC       Remote IPC
        print$          Disk      Printer Drivers
        HPPhotos        Printer   HP Photosmart C3100 series
session request to 192.168.0.3 failed (Called name not present)
session request to 192 failed (Called name not present)
Domain=[TOADYCO] OS=[Windows 5.1] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager]

        Server               Comment
        ---------            -------

        Workgroup            Master
        ---------            -------
EmDoll:~ Emily$ 


Thanks in advance!


----------



## gsahli (Oct 16, 2006)

What driver did you use?
It would have to be HP Photosmart 1100, Gimp-Print, unless you found another third-party driver.

Your HP-provided driver was written to support only direct USB connection.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bklynone (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks for replying. I've tried the driver you mentioned, as well as 
HP Photosmart 1100 Foomatic/hpijs.


----------

